# Which scientific discipline is the most difficult to understand?



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Which scientific discipline is the most difficult to understand?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

All of them.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

The requirements you have to meet in order to understand are so wildly different depending on the subject and circumstances. But agree that quantum mechanics is probably the hardest because of how little is known about it at all.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't think Maths is a science. In the same way a language isn't a book.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

None of the above -- science and math have always been my favorite/strongest subjects.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Math and physics are horrible


----------



## lonerchick (Feb 7, 2015)

Physics was senior year of high school. I don't remember any of it, I did not need to actually pass it to graduate.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I would say physics, even though I'm in that field. It is the most counter-intuitive field (especially modern physics like quantum mechanics and relativity) and requires the biggest conceptual shift from everyday thinking. Also it involves a lot of mathematical abstraction. (Mathematics is not technically a science.) But I like all those things, so that's why I'm in it.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

From hardest to easiest:

1. Physics
2. Maths
3. Chemisty
4. Biology

Take Maths out if it's not a Science and just have a big three. Physics was the one I always disliked in school, very hard and not all that interesting to me.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

The science of making the perfect cup of tea. At least going by the amount of **** cups of tea people make me.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I suppose that's chemistry.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

That would be the dismal science :eyes


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

The one where it says you have to worship scientists as though they were deities. Ummmm....I thought that was kind of......unscientific.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*The Most Difficult Scientific Discipline*

*The Science of Social Anxiety.* :hide

Sorry - that is a not funny but I had to throw that in.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Biology... because I'm afraid of blood and gore


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Chemistry followed by physics. Chemical bonding can get pretty complex. And it's just a difficult subject. Physics requires a lot of logical processes that can be challenging.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

typemismatch said:


> The science of making the perfect cup of tea. At least going by the amount of **** cups of tea people make me.


Indeed.

I am amazed when someone makes a cup of tea (not a mug... or a bucket with two handles like in Starbucks) and then puts TEN (10) or more _heaped_ teaspoons of sugar in it. I'm not even exaggerating. Why don't they just drink Coke? Is it even possible to taste the tea?

So here is what I do (tea for one as always):

1. Place teabag in cup
2. Pour in just-boiled water
3. Steep for 2-4 minutes (depending on how strong you want it or how good your judgement of time is)
4. Remove teabag after squishing it with spoon on side of cup
5. Add milk so that the colour is like a Rich Tea biscuit

(Do not eat Rich Tea biscuits with or without tea as they are surely the most bland and uninteresting biscuits ever invented.)

Oh, and there is no need to stir it furiously for a long time.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Zack said:


> 4. Remove teabag after squishing it with spoon on side of cup


I hate this part(and the part about getting rid of it afterwards).


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Mathematics for me.

I struggle with things which I cannot visualise in practical terms so maths based on purely theoretical examples screws with me. Physics I enjoy because I can actually visualise what is happening.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Hmm...


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I hate this part(and the part about getting rid of it afterwards).


Google --> search "teabag slang" --> set face to shocked and appalled.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Zack said:


> Google --> search "teabag slang" --> set face to shocked and appalled.


I don't have to google that, I already know what it is. But, I had to to do that anyway. The results were not what I expected.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm sweeter and more naive.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I hate this part(and the part about getting rid of it afterwards).


Lie down and put used teabags on your eyes for 20minutes, eyes like tea but then u still have to get rid of it we have a solid fuel stove we throw them in :/...on thread note I always hated maths most to be honest


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

blue2 said:


> Lie down and put used teabags on your eyes for 20minutes, eyes like tea but then u still have to get rid of it we have a solid fuel stove we throw them in :/...on thread note I always hated maths most to be honest


Yes, Probably, you have to have the teabags on your eyes for 20 minutes.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Zack said:


> Yes, Probably, you have to have the teabags on your eyes for 20 minutes.


No teabags last that long... come on now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Zack said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I am amazed when someone makes a cup of tea (not a mug... or a bucket with two handles like in Starbucks) and then puts TEN (10) or more _heaped_ teaspoons of sugar in it. I'm not even exaggerating. Why don't they just drink Coke? Is it even possible to taste the tea?
> 
> ...


NO.

No.

That is way too much milk sir.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I hate this part(and the part about getting rid of it afterwards).


 You shouldn't smash it. It makes the tea very bitter and turns a halfway decent cup of tea into something resembling astringent dishwater.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

All of them are horrible for me except for maybe Biology.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Cosmology probably requires some hard drug usage.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Zack said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I am amazed when someone makes a cup of tea (not a mug... or a bucket with two handles like in Starbucks) and then puts TEN (10) or more _heaped_ teaspoons of sugar in it. I'm not even exaggerating. Why don't they just drink Coke? Is it even possible to taste the tea?
> 
> ...


This is almost exactly how I make tea. I just can't be bothered to wait 2-4 minutes though so I just squeeze the teabag a good bit against the side. And just a little milk.


----------



## Kcnca (Jan 26, 2013)

Because I am not passionate about it, Chemistry. I have been stuck taking strictly Chemistry courses for the past year, and still have 6 months of Organic Chemistry to look forward to after this semester. I get so tired of required classes that have very little to do with your major/field of interest. I get my A, but God do I suffer for it.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I never done any chemistry at school so even the simple questions you get on chemistry such as "What is the chemical symbol for cheese?" confounds me.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

typemismatch said:


> I never done any chemistry at school so even the simple questions you get on chemistry such as "What is the chemical symbol for cheese?" confounds me.


It is *Ch*.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, physics is leading. I'd say biology for me, but come to think of it, all of those fields are mathematics. So... Just sayin'.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

For me, easiest to hardest:
Biology
Maths
Physics
Chemistry

I performed better in Chemistry than Physics but I really had to pay attention in class in my final year to finally get some understanding of it. Physics was boring but I did get the gist of it okay.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

It's definitely physics for me, although chemistry is a close second.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

You mean to actually understand what is happening as opposed to just memorizing rules and facts? Then chemistry. The hardest class out of those is probably physics though.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

All of them. Probably know more about biology though, if only by a margin.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Maths perhaps, unless you're naturally good at it, obviously. Of course physics and chemistry are full of maths as well. Biology not so much, at least at school level.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> I would say physics, even though I'm in that field. It is the most counter-intuitive field (especially modern physics like quantum mechanics and relativity) and requires the biggest conceptual shift from everyday thinking. Also it involves a lot of mathematical abstraction. (Mathematics is not technically a science.) But I like all those things, so that's why I'm in it.


I assumed you were asking which is the most difficult in general, rather than for me specifically. But for me specifically, physics is the least difficult. Probably the most 'difficult' for me is chemistry, simply because a lot of the rules are kind of sketchy. There are rules of thumb, but they don't always make sense or they seem arbitrary. Only when you study quantum mechanics does it start to make sense where they come from - but that falls under physics. I don't like studying a field without having a solid understanding of the underlying foundations of it, which is why I kind of have misgivings about chemistry.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Ape in space said:


> I assumed you were asking which is the most difficult in general, rather than for me specifically. But for me specifically, physics is the least difficult. Probably the most 'difficult' for me is chemistry, simply because a lot of the rules are kind of sketchy. There are rules of thumb, but they don't always make sense or they seem arbitrary. *Only when you study quantum mechanics does it start to make sense where they come from - but that falls under physics.* I don't like studying a field without having a solid understanding of the underlying foundations of it, which is why I kind of have misgivings about chemistry.


Which in turn depends on math(s).


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

I'd say physics. Mainly because I flunked it so badly at A-level. Then again, with the lack of effort I put in to my A-level revision, I would probably have done just as badly in chemistry or biology.


----------

